# Mounting Rubber to Wheels Tread Direction



## latemodel100 (Feb 19, 2003)

Wheels all laid out outside facing up, do I mount the rubber so the tread is all in the same direction (So that when they are on the car 2 go one way and 2 go the other) or glue 2 tires in one direction and 2 in the other (so when on the car they all go in the same direction)?

Raced all kinds of things but never TC nor had to mount treaded tires liked used in TC.

I'm gonna say 2 and 2 so they all go in the same direction when on the car?


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Two and two. I always mark my wheels with a sharpie as to which corner of the car the are on.


----------

